# Wizards unveil new jerseys



## Basel




----------



## Basel




----------



## thaKEAF

Those are dope.


----------



## Tooeasy

sooooooo much better than what they had before. The old wizard jerseys were halfway decent in person for a fan to wear, but on the court they just looked like wnba/nbdl jerseys.


----------



## BringingTheHeat

I like these a lot. I am not a basketball fan but I love how they take the look of the old Bullets design jersey and brought them back. I never liked the Wizard Jersey.


----------



## Floods

The logos I can live with, especially since the one with an actual wizard will be used pretty sparingly. But the uniforms... dear god people need to be fired for that. I hate it when teams go retro anyway, even worse when the retro look in question is as hideous as this one.


----------



## Knick Killer

BringingTheHeat said:


> I like these a lot. I am not a basketball fan but I love how they take the look of the old Bullets design jersey and brought them back. I never liked the Wizard Jersey.


Someone who doesnt like basketball is a member on basketballforum...thats interesting


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The home jerseys are sick...away ones are pretty hideous.


----------

